# Spectral Illusions is having a sale!



## Spectral Illusions (Jul 18, 2012)

There's only 3 weeks left until Halloween! Get a projection and blow the competition away! Click HERE for the discount codes! Don't forget to sign up for our newsletter, and check us out on Facebook and Twitter!


----------

